# SplashKittyArtist - Talented young animator on Youtube



## Fox_720B (Jan 25, 2013)

I wanted to share this, as I really admire the talent this person has for their age. At only 14 years old, she has nearly *40,000* subscribers to her youtube channel. Pretty big accomplishment for someone this young. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/SplashKittyArtist


I've been following this channel for a while now and I continue to be impressed with how far this artist has come since her earlier videos. Really going places I think, and I like the style of her art. Most of her work centers around colorful characters and music, much of it pretty typical for the young female demographic, but still quite good regardless. There's some funny stuff from time to time and the occasional meme. Anyway, figured it'd be worth sharing for anyone who appreciates young talent. 

Warning: there be bright colors and fluff ahead! Videos on this channel can often be deliberately cute which may cause some FAFers to explode and/or vomit. It might not be some people's thing, but I'm really impressed with it for what it is. 

This is the first video I ever saw. 

[video=youtube;61IowtfziQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61IowtfziQU[/video]


I sure as hell couldn't do this when I was 14. 

Some others I like:

Cupcakes: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9q3DeLNDYgM
Dubstep and Plaid: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYpyuk5pbW8
Party Rock: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5ifIwNrxuU


There are many more I enjoy, but have a look around the channel if you like.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 25, 2013)

That does seem good for someone so young, i still have no concept how flash (if thats what they are) animations work. Was supposed to be doing animation in media at college, but half way through i had ask when we were going to do it only to be told they decided to do some extra written work about movie posters instead -_-


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 25, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> That does seem good for someone so young, i still have no concept how flash (if thats what they are) animations work. Was supposed to be doing animation in media at college, but half way through i had ask when we were going to do it only to be told they decided to do some extra written work about movie posters instead -_-




That's completely lame. Can you take it up postgrad or do day classes? Some universities will allow you to do ala carte courses. 

On topic, the only unfortunate thing about her popularity is that she gets all the stress and pressure and requests from her fans that most people at 14 don't have to deal with. I can imagine that being pretty shitty to deal with at that age. I just hope it doesn't end up jading her a bit and preventing her from progressing. At my age, I kind of react to her work the way I would if I had a daughter this talented. I want to see her succeed.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 25, 2013)

Its alright but its just the same loop OVER AND OVER. id be more impressed if it did anything else :/


----------



## Demensa (Jan 25, 2013)

I'll certainly say that it's great that someone who is 14 is able to produce videos of a decent quality, even though the subject matter, apart from being cute, contains almost everything that I DON'T like. Of course my taste and a 14 year old girl's taste would be vastly different.

She does have some talent though and if she keeps trying to improve, she could get really good at it. I have good friends who were doing some decent flash animations and fantastic visual artwork at 14, so while I'm not terribly impressed, those videos made me smile (and at the same time UNCONTROLLABLY SICK.)


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 26, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Its alright but its just the same loop OVER AND OVER. id be more impressed if it did anything else :/



I'm more impressed with the fact that she pulled off a good animation in the first place. Most of her videos are less than a minute long anyway, so given time I think she'll expand on it and make something a bit more involved. It's hard to make a smooth animation in the first place, so I'd give her time.


----------

